# Wichtig!!! Änderungen des hessischen Forstgesetzes!



## ml IX (1. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

unter 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Open-Trails-Kein-Bikeverbot-in-Hessen/193326687455649

werdet ihr ab sofort von der DIMB mit news bezüglich der geplanten Novellierung des Hessischen Forstgesetzes versorgt und über anstehende Aktionen und Petitionen Informiert.

Da wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt jede Stimme zählt bitte liken und SPREAD THE WORD!

Open Trails! Kein Bikeverbot in Hessen Das Land Hessen möchte Mountainbiker mit der Änderung des Hessischen Forstgesetzes weitesgehend aus ...


Oder hier kann man auch nachlesen. 

http://dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=551&Itemid=197

Von unterwegs aus!


----------



## HelmutK (11. Juni 2012)

Ein Hoch auf die Desinformation:

http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/nachri...bisherigen-Forstbeamten-Stelting;art40,574172

"Nach dem geltenden Forstgesetz dürften Radfahrer *nur auf breiten und befestigten Wegen* fahren...."

Bitte fleissig kommentieren. Eine Stellungnahme zum tatsächlich geltenden Recht in Hessen findet Ihr auf www.dimb.de in der Mediathek.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (11. Juni 2012)

Diese Aussage ist halt echt schon wieder spaßig.
Aber was ich auch schon beobachten konnte, sind die Trails bzw. Rampen un shores, die da in den Wald gezimmert werden.
Kann man schon verstehen, dass die da dagegen sind.
Ich glaube aber auch ghört zu haben, dass da Gespräche am Laufen sind. Werde mich diesbezüglich aber nochmal schlau machen.
Hab noch einen Bekannten beim Forstamt, zwar nicht in unserem Kreis, aber auch in Hessen. Werde den mal fragen, wie im allgemeinen die Stimmung außerhalb vom Feldberg ist.

Ich persöhnlich hatte bei uns, Stainau/Schlüchtern/Bad-Soden noch keine Probs.
Werde den Artikel auf jeden Fall noch kommentieren.


----------



## HelmutK (11. Juni 2012)

ml IX schrieb:


> Werde den Artikel auf jeden Fall noch kommentieren.


 
Auch dieses Statement

"Und wer Mountainbiker in seinem Wald antreffe, solle diese wegschicken."

sollte nicht unkommentiert bleiben.


----------



## Colts-Dirk (12. Juni 2012)

Dienstag, den 12.06.12 
*Der Forst kommt aufs Festival*






Hessenforst und Wald und Forst NRW präsentieren sich auf dem Sympatex BIKE Festival Willingen powered by SKODA. Geboten werden geführte MTB-Touren, Gewinnspiele und viel Wissenswertes für Biker rund um Forst und Wald. 
Aufklären, Sensibilisieren, die Schönheit der Natur erfahrbar machen: Das Forstamt Diemelstadt lädt auf dem SYMPATEX BIKE Festival Willingen/Hochsauerland vom 15. bis 17. Juni zu geführten Erlebnistouren in den Wald. Wir wollen den Bikern zeigen, dass sie natürlich willkommen sind  aber auch, worauf Sie achten sollten, wenn Sie im Wald unterwegs sind, sagt Matthias Schnücker, Bereichsleiter Dienstleistung/Hoheit im Forstamt Diemelstadt. Von Freitag bis Sonntag wird das Forstamt Diemelstadt auf der Expo des BIKE-Festivals mit einem eigenen Stand vertreten sein. Dort gibt es ein Wald-Quiz, spannende Aktionen und viele Informationen um den Lebens- und Wirtschaftsraum Wald. Zu gewinnen gibt es unter anderem drei Motorsägen-Kunstwerke.
Am Freitag von 15 bis 18 Uhr und Samstag von 11 bis. 14 Uhr heißt es Mit dem Förster ins Paradies. Der zuständige Förster Michael Brüggemann lädt zu einer landschaftlich schönen MTB-Exkursion zum Thema Wald und Naturschutz!
Am Sonntag von 11 bis 13 Uhr bietet der zuständige Förster auf NRW-Seite und begeisterte Biker Martin Wiegelmann eine Tour in sein Forstrevier an!
Nicht nur bei den Bikern, auch beim Forst steigt die Spannung vor dem Festival: Ich wünsche uns allen einen spannenden Austausch, sagt Förster Schnücker, Für uns ist das BIKE Festival eine gute Gelegenheit, mit einer wichtigen Nutzergruppe ins Gespräch zu kommen!


----------



## onkel_c (14. Juni 2012)

die förster sind oftmals gar nicht das problem. die herrschaften hinter den schreibtischen in ihren ämtern machen deutlich mehr streß. das haben wir nun in kassel schon wiederholt erleben dürfen ...


----------



## ml IX (19. Juni 2012)

So, heute bei der Flyerverteilung haben ich festgestellt, wie wenige eigentlich davon wissen, was da auf uns zukommt/geplant ist. Hab auf jeden Fall Zusagen bezüglich Unterstützung bekommen. :thumbup:
Die Frage nach Plakaten/Postern war definitiv da. Unterschriftlisten sobald vorhanden werden ausgelegt. Bin heute abend nochmal auf Tour zum verteilen.


----------



## HelmutK (22. Juni 2012)

ml IX schrieb:


> Die Frage nach Plakaten/Postern war definitiv da.



Sind schon in Arbeit


----------



## IG-Taunus (30. Juni 2012)

Der Entwurf zum neuen Hessisches Waldgesetz (HWaldG) ist Ãffentlich!

  [FONT="][SIZE=3]Die hessische Landesregierung mÃ¶chte das Radfahren in hessischen WÃ¤ldern durch das Landesparlament beschrÃ¤nken lassen.
Der Gesetzesentwurf sieht folgendes vor:[/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3]
[/SIZE]   [FONT="]Radfahrer sollen nur  noch Wege befahren dÃ¼rfen, die fest sind und âvon nicht gelÃ¤ndegÃ¤ngigen,  zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjÃ¤hrig befahren werden kÃ¶nnen" (siehe Â§  15 Abs. 2).
Damit nicht genug, soll das gemeinsame Fahren von mehreren Personen  ggfs. nicht mehr vom allgemeinen Betretungsrecht umfasst sein und bedarf  der Genehmigung des EigentÃ¼mers (siehe Â§ 15 Abs. 4).
Dies alles kommt einem umfassenden und aus unserer Sicht rechtlich nicht haltbaren Bikeverbot gleich![/FONT]
   [FONT="][SIZE=3]Der Gesetzesentwurf sieht fÃ¼r VerstÃ¶Ãe gegen das Betretungsrecht BuÃgelder bis zu 100.000 Euro vor (siehe Â§ 28)!
DarÃ¼ber hinaus soll sogar ggfs. das Bike eingezogen werden dÃ¼rfen, mit dem ein âfalscher" Weg befahren wurde (siehe Â§ 29).[/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3]
[/SIZE]   [COLOR=RoyalBlue][URL="http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/gesetzesnovelle-in-hessen"]Alles weitere hier[/URL][/COLOR]

 Folgender Absatz soll das betreten des Waldes regeln (Auszug aus dem Entwurf zum Hessisches Waldgesetz (HWaldG)
 _Â§ 15 
Betreten des Waldes, Reiten und Fahren _ _
(1) Jeder  darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung nach den MaÃgaben von Â§ 14 Abs. 1  Satz 3 und 4 des Bundeswaldgesetzes und der nachfolgenden AbsÃ¤tze 2 bis 4  betreten.  _ _
(2) Dem Betreten gleichgestellt sind das _ _
1. Radfahren, _ _
2. Fahren mit Kutschen und KrankenfahrstÃ¼hlen sowie _ _
3. Reiten  _ _
auf festen Waldwegen und auf StraÃen im Wald.
Feste Waldwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wege, *die von nicht  gelÃ¤ndegÃ¤ngigen, zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjÃ¤hrig befahren werden  kÃ¶nnen*._ 

 Entwurf zum Hessisches Waldgesetz (HWaldG)

 Das sind leider keine guten Nachrichten fÃ¼r Radfahrer.
 Jetzt  gilt es gegen so unsinnige GesetzentwÃ¼rfe vorzugehen und hier ist jeder  Einzelne gefragt, sich bei verschiedenen Aktionen zu beteiligen.

 Alles weitere unter DIMB Open Trails Hessen
IBC Forum Ãnderung Forstgesetz Hessen
 oder unter Facebook Open Trails kein Bikeverbot in Hessen 

Open Trails 
Dimb IG Taunus


----------



## KingSize (30. Juni 2012)

Nett. Ich hätte von dem Ganzen nix mit bekommen ohne das Forum...
Aber mal ehrlich Leute. Auf so kranke Ideen kann doch nur das gelangweilte Schwarz-Gelb-Pack kommen. So kann man sich halt wunderbar von wirklich dringenden Fragen ablenken... Ach und die Forsties können dann mit den Monstermaschienen alles kurz und klein fahren ohne irgendwas reparieren zu müssen. Ist doch praktisch. Und ein ganz ganz großer Wurf für die Wirtschaft und die Arbeitsplätze wird das... SIC
Jedenfalls, wie soll das im echten Leben zum Problem werden? Ein Förster hat imho keinerlei Befugnis bezüglich Personenkontrolle usf. Ergo kann er auch kein Rad konfiszieren oder Personalien aufnehmen um Bu?gelder verhängen zu lassen, oder?
Wie will der mich vom Rad holen? Mit Gewalt?? Was wenn er dann nie mehr aus dem Wald raus kommt???
Was ich damit sagen will: es wäre meiner Meinung nach wichtig die Idiotie des  Änderungswunsches als solchem heraus zu stellen. Wer hat den Vorteil und was kostet es die Allgemeinheit. Nicht nur die biker die ja eh immer einen "speziellen" Ruf haben beim Großteil der B-Y-Klientel...

Just my 2cents


----------



## lieblingsschaf (30. Juni 2012)

KingSize schrieb:


> Ein Förster hat imho keinerlei Befugnis bezüglich Personenkontrolle usf. Ergo kann er auch kein Rad konfiszieren oder Personalien aufnehmen um Bu?gelder verhängen zu lassen, oder?
> Wie will der mich vom Rad holen? Mit Gewalt?? Was wenn er dann nie mehr aus dem Wald raus kommt???



Im Saarland hat der Förster diese Befugnisse, also sollte es kein Problem sein, daß auch in Hessen einzuführen...

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingSize (1. Juli 2012)

Ernsthaft!? OmG das wußte ich nicht...


----------



## IG-Taunus (2. Juli 2012)

Die Online-Petition gegen das Bikeverbot in hessischen Wäldern ist freigeschaltet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Bitte den Link an eure Freunde auch per Mail Verteilen, es ist ja nicht jeder im Forum oder auf Facebook.

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern

Alles weitere unter DIMB Open Trails Hessen
IBC Forum Änderung Forstgesetz Hessen
 oder unter Facebook Open Trails kein Bikeverbot in Hessen 

Open Trails 
Dimb IG Taunus


----------



## wusel_ffm (6. Juli 2012)

Moin bei euch in der WLZ gibts ne Abstimmung zum Thema MTBler auf schmalen Wegen sollten man das verbieten ja/nein dringend mit voten zumal der Artikel generell objektiv bis positiv den Bikern eingestellt war.


http://www.wlz-fz.de/Lokales/Landkre...ind-in-Aufruhr


----------



## wusel_ffm (6. Juli 2012)

Gerne auch weitere Kommentare bei diesem und anderen Zeitungen schreiben


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (6. Juli 2012)

wusel_ffm schrieb:


> http://www.wlz-fz.de/Lokales/Landkre...ind-in-Aufruhr


da der link nicht funzt:
http://www.wlz-fz.de/Lokales/Landkreis/Mountainbiker-sind-in-Aufruhr


----------



## wusel_ffm (6. Juli 2012)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPM (10. Juli 2012)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Damit nicht genug, soll das gemeinsame Fahren von mehreren Personen  ggfs. nicht mehr vom allgemeinen Betretungsrecht umfasst sein und bedarf  der Genehmigung des Eigentümers (siehe § 15 Abs. 4).



Ich fahre *nie *_gemeinsam mit_ anderen, sondern *immer *_gegen alle_ anderen. 

Ich kenn euch doch nicht mal.


----------



## onkel_c (11. Juli 2012)

jepp, hier geht es auch gerade ordentlich gegen einander


----------

